# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] Οθόνη υπολογιστή samsung, κάποιες φορές δεν ανάβει.

## Georggg

Γεια σας, έχω ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα με μια οθόνη υπολογιστή samsung. Κάποιες φορές, όταν ανοίγω τον υπολογιστή , η οθόνη δεν ανάβει, παρόλο που ακούω τον υπολογιστή να bootάρει κανονικά. Αν την βγάλω από το ρεύμα και την ξαναβάλω 2-3 φορές ,μετά ανάβει κανονικά και δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα όσες ώρες και να τη δουλέψω ,ακόμα και αν κάνω επανεκκίνηση στο pc. Αυτό το κάνει την πρώτη φορά που θα ανοίξω τον υπολογιστή ,να τονίσω ότι το βράδυ του κλείνω το πολύπριζο και την άλλη μέρα το ξανανοίγω. Την οθόνη αυτή ,την δοκίμασα και σε άλλο υπολογιστή και κάνει το ίδιο θέμα. Συνήθως το πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται κάθε 1-2 μέρες και πάντα μόνο την πρώτη φορα που ανοίγω το pc μετά που θα ανοίξω το πολύπριζο. Την οθόνη την πήγα σε κατάστημα που κάνει service σε τηλεοράσεις και δεν βρήκαν κάτι, απλά μου είπαν πως αν έχει θέμα στη μητρική πλακέτα δεν αξίζει να φτιαχτεί.

----------


## Papas00zas

Δεν βλέπω ποια οθόνη είναι....

----------


## Georggg

Η οθονη ειναι  εχει model code: LS19A10NS/EN

----------

